# Mini Travel Band Jig



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a feeling I'll be making some bb bands while down at ECST so I knocked up a quick little jig.

I forget where the table clamp hardware came from, maybe my mini chop saw.

One clamp and two different peg sizes. Not really needed but it's there.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

What are the clamps called Eric , that's way cool


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice. Good compact jigs are awesome. They certainly do come into their own while travelling.

I absolutely love my jig/band supply case Mr. D. Riley hooked my up with, everything you could need for a weekend in one case.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is awesome!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is sweet!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

BCLuxor said:


> What are the clamps called Eric , that's way cool


They are toggle clamps.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You can use the rocker universal fence clamp for a table clamp if you have a pair for your table saw.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JonM said:


> You can use the rocker universal fence clamp for a table clamp if you have a pair for your table saw.


Probably, I had this one in a junk drawer and it'll live permanently on this jig.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

:slap: Dah so simple to make yet very cool looking Eric what can I say besides AWESOME ~AkaOldmiser


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Very practical idea.

Double side tape (used for acrylics) might work too for securing the jig to any surface.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

sharp eye said:


> Very practical idea.
> 
> Double side tape (used for acrylics) might work too for securing the jig to any surface.


The key is portability...mounting it would reduced that 10 fold haha


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gotta make me one of these!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A slick invention. Wish we could buy toggle clamps here in banana land. Ecuadorian hardware stores only sell essentials any "Mr. Ordinary Joe Sixpack" would buy.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> A slick invention. Wish we could buy toggle clamps here in banana land. Ecuadorian hardware stores only sell essentials any "Mr. Ordinary Joe Sixpack" would buy.


I don't know if toggle clamps are worth it to you but here is a solution. If not for clamps you can use the idea for other things.

The delivery system I use and has facilities in Ecuador: http://www.aerocasillas.com/web/frontend/about_us?lang=_eng&country=sjo

Vendor:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_13/179-7895226-1053923?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=toggle+clamps&sprefix=toggle+clamps%2Caps%2C553


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

If you're comfortable with Ebay, they have some for $1-$2 a piece & up.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I must say Metro your ideas and plans are Genius, just when I think something can't be improved or made better, you make it better and usually in a simple way. I like this jig big time.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent innovation.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Great idea, Eric...compact and sturdy...I tried something like it in the "U" shape, but I placed a C-clamp in the center to hold to the board...with the two U arms extending over the table so I could have more room for wrapping...PHIL


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Soo cool 
Thanks for sharing 
Cheerio


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Excellent idea ! Gonna try a different version of it . With local available clamps .


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

great!


----------



## Aspie (May 19, 2015)

Now that is a nice fixture!


----------

